# Ahhhhh.....Sydney in Winter.



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Carp on Manly Dam?

Don't know will keep an eye on the weather. Might be a good weekend to spend with the family. Definitely no hairtail


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Geez - yet another weekend of 4+metre seas and 25 knot southerlies.
> ...


Bring kayak into a warm house, jump in with a nice red and cast a line into the goldfish bowl. :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Creeks work just fine when itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s windy. Have plenty of options just no time to do them :evil:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hate the wind, hate the wind , hate the wind.....

may try and sneak out in the sheltered end of the port hacking - up towards Audley - but then again maybe I wont......


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Interested in doing something on Sunday


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Looks like it will be calming down a bit - you wanna try for another biggie or something more sheltered like breaming up the river?


Nah, casting for Coral Trout at your place sounds cool. What time? How many yaks can we fit in your hallway? :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Think I know what Gatesy'll be doing:

http://www.sydneyangler.com.au/forum/sh ... php?t=5227 (need to be a member)


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm tempted to buy some good waterproof/windproof gear so I can get out, but its SOOOOO expensive.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

some of the chinese restaurants are fine if you choose your own fish, i wonder how they feel about you using a popper to choose it.

kerry

ps. i just saw the coffee boat go past on a trailer, apparently heading for sbd's house
:lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeVM9asAACzfgCASUMWiEgAmmAo/7//gMAD6TYieqZoJ6moDQ0fqT1NANGQNU9QehAAAAAABqYmp6Im0m0mgADQ00aWoBG9QfpsMMVxToRi60Nrszp7RpQEQ9k5elhvVR3IRrc0HKCvWUDGqWCbbw8FvBXMwuaL+MFMe7cvXmGYJ8TBOGxWVMLHOJdBSZJSx1TZ6FL4sJuxVGjKxpW0Su6E3GxO0EYECauA+X0CWUWnUjxeMapOUPFSEQYPeIyUA+UzoLTS5pUbNohlmY4CNcPH1J2nDeLFNyoR/mpYVwhYyYhVJWd6FjBhxSWm2AASXafgQUSDQGSgJJRScT/i7kinChIcqZ61Y


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I think my wife has access to this computer......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

That explains so much.... :shock: :shock:

Sorry, but you left yourself wide open :wink:


----------

